# Castlevania: Actionreicher Trailer zur 3. Staffel des Netflix-Animes



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Castlevania: Actionreicher Trailer zur 3. Staffel des Netflix-Animes* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Castlevania: Actionreicher Trailer zur 3. Staffel des Netflix-Animes*


----------



## NForcer (19. Februar 2020)

Oh, cool. Dachte die zweite Staffel wäre das Ende gewesen, aber es geht noch weiter, sehr schön


----------

